# 8KVA generator alternator as motor?



## billfunk29 (Apr 24, 2019)

That should be similar to converting an alternator.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKqy3rRWJQE


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

E_lexy said:


> ...
> Attached is a picture the alternator ID plate.
> it's a 3 phase setup for single phase generation, if that matters.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Not sure what you mean by setup for single phase, but forget about using a single phase motor for EV propulsion. 3 phase, you'd have a chance. You need a controller (inverter) for it. It's rare to find an inverter to run a wound field synchronous machine. You could supply the field excitation ~24V, 1.5A DC and install rotor position sensors and possibly hack a BLDC or PMSM controller. 

Your kW power rating will be ~80% of the kVA on the nameplate at the 50/60 Hz RPM. It may do the trick in the tractor. Pushing for more power for an EVcar means higher frequency and RPM which may create more problems due to the fact that it wasn't designed for higher speed.

Unless you're married to an EE willing to spend a lot of time on the controller, look for another motor.

Regards,

major


----------

